# Sony Reader PRS-500



## lajos010 (2007 Október 8)

Sony Reader PRS-500

http://www.ebookmedia.de/sonyreader.html
van-e mar valakinek?
tapasztalatok is erdekelnenek a fenti keszülekröl,
ha valaki hasznal ilyet.

cya lajos010


----------



## lajos010 (2007 December 3)

hat en megvettem es mindenkinek melegen ajanlom!!
igaz hogy draga, de nyugodtan mondhatom meger minden centet.
en a monitoron nagyon nem szivessen olvasok, arrol nem is szolva
hogy az agyban pda-rol olvasni egy kinlodas.
a 6 Zollos “E-Ink” Displaynak nagyon jo a kontrasztja,
hoszu az aku ideje (nagyon keveset fogyaszt)
mindenhova könyen vihetö (vc-re ujsag helyet) 
en egy 2gigas sd kartyan (txt formaba) fel könyvtarat hordozok magammal 
mp3-at is lejatszik, es kepeket mutat (igaz hogy csak grey-scala-ban)
ezeket a formatumokat tudja megjelenitenni:
BBeB, PDF, TXT, RTF, JPG, BMP, GIF, PNG, MP3, ACC7

cya lajos010


----------



## aquino (2008 Február 18)

lajos010 írta:


> hat en megvettem es mindenkinek melegen ajanlom!!
> 
> cya lajos010


És hol lehet megvenni? Nekem ugyanez a gondom: a képernyő előtt nem igazán jó, az ágyban kínlódok a PA-val...


----------



## puper (2008 Július 2)

Pda kicsi, de bejött. azon olvasok én is, most nézegetek egy eee Pc-t az lenne királyság. 900cpu XP wlan...


----------



## puper (2008 Július 2)

uh! ahogy nézem, ez ugyanannyi, mint az eee Pc +


----------



## Klari0804 (2009 Július 1)

Valaki nem tudja véletlen mi a különbség a prs 500 és prs 505 között?
Most szeretnék venni egyet, de még nem tudom hogy milyet.


----------



## euler (2009 Szeptember 4)

Én is pda-n olvasok. Buszon, állva nincs jobb megoldás, pont a kezembe fér és nem kell félnem hogy valaki kiveri a kezemből, vagy hogy nem tudok kapaszkodni.
Bár jobb lenne nagyobb képernyős olvasó, nekem még mindig az a bajom hogy inkább vennék kicsit drágábban egy olyan készüléket aminek akkora a képernyője mint a sony reader-nek és annyit tud mint az én PDA-m


----------



## sowi (2009 Október 12)

az aran en is csodalkoztam, mert ebook olvasasra most egy 10 collos tablet pc-t hasznalok ami igen kiraly, de baromi nehez, raadasul feleannyiba kerult mint a sony ebook readerje, ami ugye csak egy ebook reader ez meg mindent tud amit egy pc....asszem meg varok egy olcsobb alternativara, megmondom oszinten en max 50 eurot fizetnek ki egy reader-ert tobbet nem er


----------



## Kriszti215 (2009 Október 23)

Nekem 505 van. Szuper! Nekem nagyon bevált. Calibre programmal használom. Drága volt, de nekem már visszajött az ára...


----------



## nkresi (2009 November 14)

Nekem is 505 van, ott van teljesen a szeren, és nem nyírja ki a szemed.
No meg azért olvasgatok a nokián is szépen.


----------



## moleszka (2010 Január 10)

Egy fontos kérdés hol lehet megvenni??? Mennyibe kerünek. Mostanság akarok venni demár feltúrtam a fél netet de sehol semmi.


----------



## Palsza (2010 Február 19)

moleszka írta:


> Egy fontos kérdés hol lehet megvenni??? Mennyibe kerünek. Mostanság akarok venni demár feltúrtam a fél netet de sehol semmi.


 
Bp. Westend, a másodikon a Sony üzletben próbáld meg.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 20)

moleszka írta:


> Egy fontos kérdés hol lehet megvenni??? Mennyibe kerünek. Mostanság akarok venni demár feltúrtam a fél netet de sehol semmi.


*Ha megnézted az előző beírásokat is - láthatod, hogy már van 505 típus.
Ha arra rákeresel - a kb. 300USD/60000HUF árkategóriában találsz több eladó készüléket is, de ahogy jelezték - ezért már egy netbookot is kaphatsz.
*


----------



## Palsza (2010 Február 22)

Ha megér neked egy kicsit többet, akkor garanciával, vásárlás előtt kipróbálhatóan üzletben is megveheted. És akkor legalább nem ér kellemetlen meglepetés... Nekem felajánlották, hogy nyugodtan vigyek saját anyagot sd kártyán és megnézhetem hogyan mutat a képernyőn. Baromira készségesek voltak.


----------



## Cicakuki (2010 Augusztus 5)

Hello. Szerintetek érdemes megvárni az új Kindle-t vagy ez a Sony jobb?


----------



## zone23 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Nem hiszem hogy valaki tudna erre a valaszt, de amikor megjelenik akkor majd ossze lehet hasonlitani a ket termeket


----------



## agi701 (2010 Augusztus 17)

Nekem is PRS-505-öm van, és bátran ajánlom mindenkinek. Előtte Koobe Juniorom volt, ami jócskán lassabb, fagyogatós, viszont kisebb(táskában jobban elfér) és sokkal könnyebb.


----------



## wetrinr (2010 Augusztus 25)

Nekem egy PRS-600-asom van. Az Ebayen vettem nemrégiben, elég kedvező áron, Maximálisan meg vagyok vele elégedve.


----------



## Bonnet1971 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Cicakuki írta:


> Hello. Szerintetek érdemes megvárni az új Kindle-t vagy ez a Sony jobb?



Szia!
Nekem jelenleg PRS505 van és imádom, meg egy kb. 40 000 könyves kiskönyvtáram 

2 hét múlva megérkezik az új kindle a 6" WIFI-3G-s 
Akkor tudok neked többet mondani az összehasonlításról


----------



## Spike60 (2010 Október 28)

nem túl kicsi az 5-6 " s kijelző?????? a PRS-350 ről van már tapasztalat???


----------



## Spike60 (2010 Október 28)

valaki tudja, hol lehet jó áron megvenni a Sony e-book readert??? érdemes Amerikából rendelni???


----------



## stratever (2010 Október 30)

Az amerikából rendeléssel vigyázz.Nekem egy 200 dolláros elektronikai cuccom nem érkezett meg.Egy majdnem féléves utánajárás után sikerült megtudnom,h "elkeveredett",de a mai napig sincs meg. Azóta nem rendelek az eBay-ről


----------



## hopogasz (2010 December 1)

*sony*

nem kicsi a 6"


----------



## hopogasz (2010 December 1)

*reader*

word anyagokat olvasnak a eReaderek?


----------



## Thiband (2011 Március 11)

nem kicsi, most vettünk barátommal egy 6"os kindle-t, s meglepően kényelmes a 6", ráadásul a szövegfolyamot 90°kal el lehet forgatni, így a szélesség nem lehet probléma 

igen, olvasnak


----------



## lajos010 (2011 Május 25)

Váratlan lépést tett az Amazon.com kereskedőcég, amikor a Kindle nevű könyvolvasóját száz országban, és ezzel Magyarországon is elérhetővé tette. A cég a tartalomszolgáltatásban is megjelenne a nemzetközi piacokon.
[HIDE]
http://index.hu/tech/2009/10/09/az_amazon.com_bevenne_a_vilag_konypiacat/

http://index.hu/tech/2010/09/01/kindle/

http://mediablog.hvg.hu/2011131.aspx[/HIDE]http://mediablog.hvg.hu/2011131.aspx


----------



## sullerba (2012 Január 16)

Miben jobb/rosszabb a Sony a Kindle-nél?

A kindle Word-öt nagyszerüen olvas.
PDF et is, viszont ezt nem formatája rendesen :-(

Most má viszont egyszerüen át lehet konvertálni a PDF -et Word formatumba is. Ezzel gyakorlatilag rendesel olvasható a Kindle- en.


----------

